# Obsessed with Tap Water



## white_elanor (May 31, 2008)

Stanley seems obsessed with drinking from the tap in my bathroom. I had it on a low stream about a month ago and he started playing in it so I left it on for a second. Now every time I go into the bathroom he runs in and jumps in the sink, waiting for the water. He is a healthy drinker from his bowl, besides lurking around the shower after I get done (he even got in once during!)

Is there a way to discourage him or ween him off the tap water? He will just hang around by the sink when I am in the bathroom. I have tried not turning it on but he is in there right now trying to see why the water isn't coming out.


----------



## weebeasties (Jul 19, 2008)

You might consider trying one of those pet water fountains - we have a Drinkwell fountain for Othello and Desdemona, which works well for us and isn't too hard to clean, but I know other members have other brands of fountains they like, too. That way Stanley could have running water all the time.


----------



## hope4204 (Feb 1, 2009)

nadia and hazel did he same thing and then i got a fountain and it stopped completely! i was worried they might try and play in the flow of water but 2 years have gone by and that hasnt happened! i dont remember the price but i believe they are rather inexpensive!


----------



## Bethany (Jul 19, 2006)

I got a Drinkwell Platinum (Drinkwells have a water flow that's sort of like a running tap) and that put an end to Stormy's obsession with the bathroom sink. I don't know if it will work for you, but it did for me! (The sink-obsession was adorable, but annoying!)

The funny thing is that Stormy was the one who wanted to play with and drink from the tap, and Misty didn't care about sinks at all. But now that I have a fountain, Misty is always the one that drinks from the water stream. (I can tell when she's drinking even when I can't see her from the change in the sound of the flowing water!) Stormy was the one that loved sinks, including drinking from them, but for some reason always drinks from the bowl of the fountain. Cats! :sigh:


----------



## GotFur (Aug 22, 2009)

Funny, one of ours has done this exact thing for years. There's only one sink he likes, the upstairs bathroom, and he races us up there to get a little fresh water whenever he can! We know it's not for lack of other water sources, there are plenty of bowls around the house. At least I know now it's more common & he's less of a freak!


----------



## white_elanor (May 31, 2008)

I will have to look into a fountain. He was in the litter box which was in the next room and when I stepped into the bathroom he was magically already in the sink!


----------



## Bethany (Jul 19, 2006)

What's funny is that a few days after posting that Stormy didn't get on the sink anymore, she got on the sink! I turned on the water a bit and she played with it and drank from it.

I was late for their meal, and I think it was as much (or more) about reminding the human that it was time to feed the cats as it was about the sink. Still, it's ironic. Just when I think I've got them figured out...


----------



## corlenbelspar (Aug 26, 2009)

I think cats do this because a lot of them like fresh running water over water that's been sitting in a bowl.


----------



## white_elanor (May 31, 2008)

Checking back in because I have had the fountain for several months and it still has not waylaid Stanley's obsession with the sink. We've since moved to a new place where his behavior has gotten worse. If I ever walk near the bathroom he will make a bee line for the sink. I can barely get in there to brush my teeth.


----------

